# Bun B - Your Everything - Video



## JOEGALLO (Aug 7, 2008)

Bun B - Your Everything - Video from II Trill Album.

Bun B - You're Everything (Feat. Rick Ross, David Banner & 8-Ball & MJG)

Leave comments on it


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

i always liked ugk and bun b but this new album wasnt that good. david banner mississippi album was good. the song isnt bad but the song is called "you're everything" but whats everything. what the hells he talkin about?


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 7, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> i always liked ugk and bun b but this new album wasnt that good. david banner mississippi album was good. the song isnt bad but the song is called "you're everything" but whats everything. what the hells he talkin about?


 
Think hes talking about the south. How the south means everything to him? I was dissapointed a little when I first got the album but some of the songs are starting to grow on me. There are still a few I skip.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

the trill album was the shit. i havent listened to to much of the new one.


----------

